# Front Foot Pain :-(



## Nanometer (Apr 18, 2011)

*So I've been snowboarding for the last 5 years on and off and I've definitely improved. However the ridiculous pain in my front foot is killing the experience. It only takes a couple runs for it to be ridiculous and unbearable to continue. My setup and description are as follows:

Burton 156 Custom ICS 2008
Mission Binding M 2008
32 Boots size 11

I ride Goofy, with back binding very far forward, and front binding relatively forward. Front binding is angled +12 and rear is +5 (towards front). I do have space between the top of my feet and the boot which could be the issue. I do not do park, I'm a mountain carver. Bindings setup for Toe strap and not top mount. Both are setup snugly when I board.

I was also wondering if there's any tips for this setup for better control and handling?

Thanks all!*


----------



## roremc (Oct 25, 2009)

What have you tried so far? 

I would put your bindings back to a neutral stance. IE both in the middle. Not forward or backward. Then try -5 back foot and plus 12 front foot. Pretty basic stance but it sounds like at the moment when you ride all your weight will be on your front foot.

If nothing changes rent a pair of boots so you can try something different. I have 32's and find them to be a great fit.


----------



## crimsonfox (Jan 18, 2011)

Angles of the bindings might need changed as already suggested. Also, how wide is your stance? I used to have minor front and rear foot pain, then I reduced my stance width and it went away.


----------



## 604al (Mar 11, 2008)

Did you try on ALOT of boots before settling on the 32's? If not, do that to find best fitting pair. If so, try grabbing some aftermarket insoles. Shredsoles, Sole, Remind, Superfeet... look them all up.


----------



## East§ide (Mar 14, 2011)

also, i could be wrong but your boots are a size 11 and your bindings are a medium..maybe the stance setup coupled with the fact that your boots probably barely fit in your bindings might make for a pretty uncomfy situation..youre already putting alot of pressure and weight on that front foot, and it sounds likely that itd be easy to overtighten with your setup


----------



## Nanometer (Apr 18, 2011)

*I changed everything back to a basic setup. and I'll be looking into better fitting inserts, or maybe different boots altogether, not sure yet.

Also, is it a bad idea to put both bindings forward? Or is it better to have both smack in the middle?

Right now I may be out of luck for going boarding again this season..  but we'll see.*


----------



## ChrisMB (Nov 17, 2010)

Check your highback angles. I used to have the same problem with my forward foot mostly. I changed the highback angles so their more forward. For me it solved the problem.


----------

